# Repair/refinish table top



## g8rnc (May 19, 2012)

Let me start by saying I'm not very experienced in finishing. I have a kitchen table that has been all scratched up from our dog and other things in it's lifetime and I'm trying to see if there's anything I can do to refinish or repair it's finish. I'm guessing it's some kind of veneer or fake wood-like covering over some other type of cheaper wood, but I'm not sure. I'm guessing that because of the seam shown in the picture of the edge of the table and the way the table top looks with wood grains going in multiple directions.

Any help in identifying what this table is made of and any repair techniques would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The table looks like pine to me. The edge has been veneered but I bet the top is solid wood. You might look underneath the top and see if the same pieces of wood that you can see on the top is on the bottom also. If the same boards go through than it's solid wood. I would start by stripping the finish off the table. If is is solid wood you can strip the table and sand the top until you get the scratches out. If it is veneered you can make the scratches better by steaming them but probably most will have to be filled. 

After stripping and sanding I would stain with a pigmented oil stain or just go clear with it. I like finishing table tops with oil based polyurethane. It is best to spray it. If you don't have a sprayer, Harbor Freight has a small compressor that would work, sprayer and hose for less than $125.00.


----------



## g8rnc (May 19, 2012)

The bottom has no seams, and it is 1 solid color, no knots or grain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The top looks like pine. It's likely a veneer, as if it was lumber, cross grain boards are trapped...no allowance for movement. It also looks like there is an extension leaf. 

If the top was stripped, much of that crossgrain scratches may still appear no matter what is done to them. If objectionable, the top can be re-veneered.













 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

g8rnc said:


> The bottom has no seams, and it is 1 solid color, no knots or grain.


 Well I guess the table is veneered then. Knotty pine veneer is more rare because it's expensive to make and the solid wood is cheaper than dirt. I bought some knotty pine plywood one time and it was more expensive than walnut. 

You can still refinish the table top. You just can't do the heavy sanding that you could if the table top is solid. If you use a water wash paint stripper it will raise the grain and lessen the effects of the scratches. On the scratches that persist you can take a wet rag and a hot iron and steam them to get some of it out. What is does is the steam swells the grain of the wood so the surface returns to where it was before the damage. If there has been any tearing in the fibers it won't help that. That will have to be filled with a wood filler or sometimes I ignore it until I get the clear coat and fill it with the finish.


----------



## woodman73446 (Feb 25, 2012)

*I am familiar with this kind of table.*

I have repaired a table just like this one, and it was a veneer over a plywood base for stability. I agree on the light sanding wth steaming the scratches and dents then filling them to level of the surface using a wood grain filler.


----------



## slevapaul (Aug 25, 2012)

Wood finishing is the main part to be done to have the attractive look to the furniture. Refinishing the furniture is not an easy task and it needs more interest to do it. Fillers gives the beautiful finishing to the wood.


----------

